# Moving to Canada for Girlfriend



## 13Shinigami (Jan 25, 2010)

Seems to be a lot of different options, but i'm not sure where to start at or what the difficulties would be.

Both of us have never been married.
I'm 25 years old, living in Florida.
She's living in Ottawa, currently going to college, and only recently started her first job.
My job in the US is basically physical labor, been working in retail stores for almost 6 years now, no college experience at all.

Marriage is likely an option, although i'm not sure how they would work out either, have one of us visit the other for a week and plan a wedding during it?

International study is a possible option for me as well.

My preference would have to be just moving there, getting a job asap, and working and paying my share while living with her.

Any advice and possible routes, is much appreciated. :>

Also as another option, would we face these same issues if she was to try to immigrate to the US as well?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Your comments suggest that you would only be allowed to immigrate into Canada if you are able to arrange pre-employment and go through the Temporary Working Permit route.
You may enter Canada for 6 months as a visitor.


----------



## 13Shinigami (Jan 25, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Your comments suggest that you would only be allowed to immigrate into Canada if you are able to arrange pre-employment and go through the Temporary Working Permit route.
> You may enter Canada for 6 months as a visitor.


Pre-employment if I could find that, ok.

For the visiting visa, I could use that to stay a while, look for jobs, and possibly find an employer willing to hire an immigrant right? It wouldn't be immediate, but possible.

Last option would be marriage, which likely would happen if I visited for a good while first anyways, but from what ive been reading: 

Is it possible to plan a wedding in say Ontario, visit for the ceremony, then file for a spouse visa while still living back in America, and after the long wait, get approved to move and work in Canada eventually? This sounds like my best route, considering the economy and all, it's going to be a few years before I could move there in any scenario anyways.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

13Shinigami said:


> Pre-employment if I could find that, ok.
> Yes
> 
> For the visiting visa, I could use that to stay a while, look for jobs, and possibly find an employer willing to hire an immigrant right? It wouldn't be immediate, but possible.
> ...


Yes. If a spousal visa, you could possibly both cross the border and re-enter with the proof that you're married. You could be granted a visa then. Go to the CIC website to investigate.


----------



## 13Shinigami (Jan 25, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Yes. If a spousal visa, you could possibly both cross the border and re-enter with the proof that you're married. You could be granted a visa then. Go to the CIC website to investigate.


Thanks for all the information, there was a lot to digest and I needed the help to come to the conclusions. :>

It's definately not a marriage of convience, i've read about that being illegal, but that's not a worry here. While it might mean I visit her for a month or two to make sure we'd be ok living together, I don't see a lot of other easily viable ways for me to move there.


----------

